# 2 Smaller Display Monitors or 1 Big One?



## Gerry (Apr 12, 2018)

Hi there! I'm currently running a 2010 Mac Pro and I realize just how cramped I've been on my otherwise beautiful 24" 1920x1200 HP monitor screen. (I do love me my 16:10 golden ratio display!) I certainly can't fit DP & Kontakt on the screen at the same time. Good luck with that! 

Unfortunately, I don't have tons of space to play with here. I'm in pretty cramped quarters as it is. Nevertheless, I'd love to get a little feedback on the pros and cons of each type of setup. Especially since I've never used multiple screens before, I don't know what sort of issues I might encounter trying to do so, versus just trying to fit everything on one screen.

Any and all helpful thoughts are appreciated. Thanks, y'all!


----------



## Jay Panikkar (Apr 12, 2018)

You could upgrade your main display to a higher resolution and/or buy a smaller display just for the plugin windows. That's what I've done.


----------



## ptram (Apr 12, 2018)

If you have an iPad, you can try Duet Display. Maybe it's enough for a second display, and you will be able to move where it fits.

Paolo


----------



## R. Soul (Apr 12, 2018)

I do recommend having a large main screen + a secondary screen, possibly smaller.
I suppose it depends how you work but for me I probably use the main screen 3/4 of the time, so main screen is a priority.


----------



## yhomas (Apr 12, 2018)

R. Soul said:


> I do recommend having a large main screen + a secondary screen, possibly smaller.
> I suppose it depends how you work but for me I probably use the main screen 3/4 of the time, so main screen is a priority.



32" 1440p is a great monitor for most common setups. Whether or not this is "large" is entirely up to how far you sit from it, so this question is obviously dependent on your desk and setup.


----------



## wst3 (Apr 12, 2018)

Two screens has always felt a little awkward, but I've grown accustomed to turning my head to see whatever I need to see. And I already own two 24" 1080p displays, so there is the "cheap" factor!

I had, for a weekend, a 42" UHD display i the studio. I really liked it. I had twice the screen real estate, at a pitch density that remained readable. But it wasn't a cheap solution since the on-board GPU in my DAW seemed to struggle a little.

I've since added a low end video card, which ought to be able to handle the single UHD image, so I'm going to try it again.

In addition to not having to swivel my head, there is an additional advantage - I should be able to place it, relative to the loudspeakers, so that it creates fewer reflections, although at this distance I'm not convinced that is a problem. It will be interesting to see how I like it.

IF I do this I will keep the 24" displays and tie them directly to my slave computers and then stick them off on the side somewhere so they are visible, but not in the way. At least that's my brilliant plan.

Just need to bide my time for a great deal (see "cheap" above<G>!)


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Apr 12, 2018)

I went from two 24" screens (in addition to the MacBook screen) to a nice 32". It is wonderful. Not sure what DAW you're running, but both Logic and Cubase 9 are utilized for single screen setups now. I keep VI GUI's open on my MacBook screen, and have a smaller screen on the side that's connected to my slave so that I can have VEPro open at all times.


----------



## wst3 (Apr 12, 2018)

That is exactly what I'm considering. I'll have to see if I can borrow a 32" display to see how that works out. Thanks for the pointer!


----------



## playz123 (Apr 12, 2018)

Tried dual monitors for a few years, then returned to a single screen and finally a very large single. Much prefer the latter!


----------



## Garlu (Apr 13, 2018)

A combination of all... 
32'' here in the middle (2560x1440) and 2x 27s on the sides (1920x1080). Really comfy setup, at least for my workflow.

85% of the time I am on the main screen. VEP in one side, DAW mixer in the other.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Apr 13, 2018)

Garlu said:


> A combination of all...
> 32'' here in the middle (2560x1440) and 2x 27s on the sides (1920x1080). Really comfy setup, at least for my workflow.
> 
> 85% of the time I am on the main screen. VEP in one side, DAW mixer in the other.



Nice setup!


----------



## Garlu (Apr 13, 2018)

Wolfie2112 said:


> Nice setup!


Thank you! Still some changes I want to make... (like using more the ipad pro 13' on a fixed location and not just seating on top of the monitor controller). When I don't work from there, the ipad serves as a secondary display, many times (using duet). Or sometimes as a controller for other things:


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Apr 13, 2018)

I'm actually downloading Duet this weekend, it will be really cool having an additional smaller display for drawing automation, etc.


----------



## JohnG (Apr 13, 2018)

I use five, actually, but for my DAW I have two (sort of Left-Right), plus a large monitor for picture above those.

I like to have notation of whatever I'm working on open on one screen, the DAW thing open on the other, and picture on the third.


----------



## stonzthro (Apr 13, 2018)

Garlu said:


> Thank you! Still some changes I want to make... (like using more the ipad pro 13' on a fixed location and not just seating on top of the monitor controller). When I don't work from there, the ipad serves as a secondary display, many times (using duet). Or sometimes as a controller for other things:



How responsive is drawing in MIDI CCs on the iPad pro? I've tried it on older iPads and it way way too slow.


----------



## mac (Apr 13, 2018)

2 monitors, but stacked vertically. If you have tried it yet, you should. Much nicer than twisting your neck side to side, like you're sat at Wimbledon.


----------



## robgb (Apr 13, 2018)

I had three at one point and finally got rid of the extras and am back to my 27" iMac screen. It's really enough for me.


----------



## Saxer (Apr 13, 2018)

If you do notation for orchestra a monitor can't have enough vertical size. For most cases 1080 is not enough but as you have 1980x1200 anyway a second monitor of the same size makes sense.
I had two of them and replaced them with a 38" ultra wide (3840x1600). But I missed a steady mixer view and added a second 21" which now stands 90° on my left.


----------



## Garlu (Apr 14, 2018)

stonzthro said:


> How responsive is drawing in MIDI CCs on the iPad pro? I've tried it on older iPads and it way way too slow.



With the iPad pro the lag is what you see on the video... Since I am not doing "realtime" performances, just some tweaking, it's totally usable. I guess it also depends on the resolution of the software. The retina version takes more CPU and I think reacts a bit slower. Less resolution, less data to process. 

This system with Duet becomes a handy way to display both, modulation and expression, simultaneously (in 2 separate screens but, with different zoom/display settings). [see attached photo]. It's really handy!


----------



## Jaredf920 (Apr 20, 2018)

Garlu said:


> A combination of all...
> 32'' here in the middle (2560x1440) and 2x 27s on the sides (1920x1080). Really comfy setup, at least for my workflow.
> 
> 85% of the time I am on the main screen. VEP in one side, DAW mixer in the other.



I like your setup. Where did you get that desk? Or is it custom made?


----------



## Garlu (Apr 25, 2018)

Jaredf920 said:


> I like your setup. Where did you get that desk? Or is it custom made?



Thanks @Jaredf920! It's an Ikea Desk (model Galant, the bigger one, although I don't think they built it anymore. It costed around 180 euros if I remember correctly).
And then me asking my dad to do some manual labour measuring the 88 controller I had and lots of patience. It wasn't that complicated but, he is a perfectionist (so he took his time) and the metal frame didn't allow to install a sliding tray. It's fixed. After all, I am pretty happy with the setup (actually thinking on doing a second one in the current studio I am in now...).

To me... the energy and passion my dad put into it has more value than anything. Is it the perfect desk? no... Would I change it so far? No! My dad did it!


----------



## Garlu (Apr 25, 2018)

Also, my sister recently got a newer Ikea desk which allowed to put a 88 keyboard (a korg sp-200) just by the edge of it and it fitted pretty nicely without doing any custom work. Keyboard stand is a K&M (the same Junkie XL uses, so no X crossed to interfere with her feet).

Hope it helps!


----------



## Alex Fraser (Apr 25, 2018)

Garlu said:


> Also, my sister recently got a newer Ikea desk which allowed to put a 88 keyboard (a korg sp-200) just by the edge of it and it fitted pretty nicely without doing any custom work. Keyboard stand is a K&M (the same Junkie XL uses, so no X crossed to interfere with her feet).
> 
> Hope it helps!


That's brilliant. I was all set to muster my poor DIY skills and modify my existing desk, but this looks like a much smarter solution.


----------



## Garlu (Apr 25, 2018)

Alex Fraser said:


> That's brilliant. I was all set to muster my poor DIY skills and modify my existing desk, but this looks like a much smarter solution.



This is the Ikea model she got: 
https://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S39006355/#/S69006349

My sister also added recently the korg nano kontrol for faders and it's a big and comfy setup.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Apr 25, 2018)

Garlu said:


> This is the Ikea model she got:
> https://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S39006355/#/S69006349
> 
> My sister also added recently the korg nano kontrol for faders and it's a big and comfy setup.


Ah, I got it. So the back of the midi keyboard is flush with the under-desk metal support.
I quick veer OT, if you don't mind me asking - I noticed in your other pic that you've got nice chunky arm rests. Do you find they get in the way?


----------



## Garlu (Apr 25, 2018)

Alex Fraser said:


> Ah, I got it. So the back of the midi keyboard is flush with the under-desk metal support.


Correct!



Alex Fraser said:


> Ah, I got it. So the back of the midi keyboard is flush with the under-desk metal support.
> I quick veer OT, if you don't mind me asking - I noticed in your other pic that you've got nice chunky arm rests. Do you find they get in the way?


Not really. Actually, resting my elbows there at the right height for the keyboard helps on many hours sited at the workstation. The chair is also marvellous for lumbar support!
https://www.hjh-office.es/en/ERGOHUMAN-Mesh-Luxury-Executive-Chair.html?varID=10268


----------



## Alex Fraser (Apr 25, 2018)

Garlu said:


> Not really. Actually, resting my elbows there at the right height for the keyboard helps on many hours sited at the workstation. The chair is also marvellous for lumbar support!
> https://www.hjh-office.es/en/ERGOHUMAN-Mesh-Luxury-Executive-Chair.html?varID=10268


I've been pondering the whole arm rest thing for a while as my chair is in dire need of replacing.
Re monitors, I have a single iMac display + iPad for Logic Remote/Duet. Love your setup, something to think about. Thanks for the help! A


----------



## Garlu (Apr 25, 2018)

Sorry everyone for the off topic on desks!!! Back to monitors/displays!


----------



## williemyers (May 1, 2018)

getting back to monitors (and 2010 Mac Pro's, like the o.p.'s), I'll throw a vote in for my dual 25" ASUS monitors. Both run just fine off of the Mac Pro's built-in graphics, and I can put my DAW (DP) Tracks window on the Left, with my DAW mixer and VI window(s) on the Right.


----------



## DAW PLUS (May 3, 2018)

Ever since I started working on a 40" 4K monitor I cannot go back to dual 24" HD. I actually tested with 4 x 4K (40") but as you can imagine, that is way over the top and counter productive. XD


----------



## WorshipMaestro (May 3, 2018)

I suggest an Ultrawide as someone else did. The extra screen real estate for big virtual consoles in Cubase is priceless. My bottom monitor is 34' Ultrawide. The top monitor is a new addition 4K for plug windows, video playback, or so I can have console window on one and edit window on the second.


----------

